# Moving License?



## CyberCowboy (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's my long and sad story

I purchased a Philips Series 1 HDR-212 Tivo from E-bay a while ago after enjoying my brother in laws Tivo for a few months. It was advertised and came w/ no hard drive, 3 months after purchase (and well past the return date) I purchased a new HD and used instant cake to build the system (I'm a computer technician by trade so know my way around systems)

The unit froze repeatedly but had a lifetime subscriptions. I did various troubleshooting solutions to try and save my unit (new HD, IDE cable, Bios battery, all but power supply and motherboard) but to no avail it keeps freezing

I've now purchased a second of the exact same unit except the new one doesn't have the lifetime subscription. Is there a way by moving a rom or something from the lifetime sub to move it to the new one without involving Tivo (I know they won't don't it for me, will make me upgrade)

any help would be appreciated


----------



## CyberCowboy (Oct 28, 2006)

Any help available? No one knows where this is stored?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I think the lifetime is tied to the board and once it is gone ...


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

CyberCowboy said:


> Any help available? No one knows where this is stored?


You'd have to swap the Atmel crypto chip into the new unit.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

CyberCowboy said:


> (new HD, IDE cable, Bios battery, *all but power supply* and motherboard) but to no avail it keeps freezing
> 
> I've now purchased a second of the exact same unit except the new one doesn't have the lifetime subscription.
> any help would be appreciated


You might try swapping the power supply, SM chips don't take well to de-soldering.


----------



## CyberCowboy (Oct 28, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> You might try swapping the power supply, SM chips don't take well to de-soldering.


I'll give it a go, the new one hasn't arrived yet but when it does we'll see what happens.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It would be the crypto chip you move, but we don't talk of that here.


----------



## CyberCowboy (Oct 28, 2006)

Fair enough, I don't want to do anything of questionable legality anyway, I just didn't know if it was something that was able to be done within the law.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Strictly withing the law, probably, but might violate the TiVo TOS, and at least the spirit of Lifetime, and ergo the rules of this forum.


----------

